# força



## Encolpius

Hello, what is the difference between força & molt(a)?

Ho ha fet força / molt bé. 
Té força / molts diners.
Ens coneixem força / molt. 

maybe força is formal. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## .Jordi.

Hi!

I would say that _molt _means _muy_, meanwhile _força _is rather _bastante_. Any native speaker to confirm or deny it?¿ 

Cheers i que passeu un bon dia 

- Jerzy


----------



## geego

No, _força _is not _bastante_. _Bastante _is _prou _(enough).

Molt = a lot
Força = a good quantity

That is, _força _is a quantity somewhat smaller than _molt_, but still generous.


----------



## Demurral

I utterly agree with eego!.


----------



## avellanainphilly

geego said:


> No, _força _is not _bastante_. _Bastante _is _prou _(enough).
> 
> Molt = a lot
> Força = a good quantity
> 
> That is, _força _is a quantity somewhat smaller than _molt_, but still generous.




Hi, 
I think 'bastante' is quite a good translation for 'força', although it is true 'bastante' is ambiguous between 'quite a lot' and 'enough', while 'força' only has the former meaning


----------



## ernest_

geego said:


> No, _força _is not _bastante_. _Bastante _is _prou _(enough).



In many contexts, _força_ is interchangeable with _bastant_.
In fact, I can't think of any example where _força_ doesn't go well in place of _bastant_. Moreover, does _bastant_ really mean _enough_?

_I have had enough of that_
Ja n'he tingut prou d'això 
Ja n'he tingut bastant d'això


----------



## avellanainphilly

ernest_ said:


> In many contexts, _força_ is interchangeable with _bastant_.
> In fact, I can't think of any example where _força_ doesn't go well in place of _bastant_. Moreover, does _bastant_ really mean _enough_?
> 
> _I have had enough of that_
> Ja n'he tingut prou d'això
> Ja n'he tingut bastant d'això



'bastant' (in Catalan) does not mean 'enough', but one of the meanings of 'bastante' (in Spanish) is 'enough'. I think that was Geego's point.


----------



## Rookie406

ernest_ said:


> In many contexts, _força_ is interchangeable with _bastant_.
> In fact, I can't think of any example where _força_ doesn't go well in place of _bastant_. Moreover, does _bastant_ really mean _enough_?
> 
> _I have had enough of that_
> Ja n'he tingut prou d'això
> Ja n'he tingut bastant d'això


 
Bastant. I'm not sure that this word belongs to catalan dictionary. 

I think :

Quantity spoken Molt > Força > Poc

Bastante (Spanish) can be also translated as Prou ( _Enough_) and, under some conditions is the same as Suficiente.

And força means also _Power_.

És un home amb força.
_Is a strong man._


----------



## avellanainphilly

Rookie406 said:


> Bastant. I'm not sure that this word belongs to catalan dictionary.



it does! 
bastant

Welcome, Rookie!


----------



## Rookie406

avellanainphilly said:


> it does!
> bastant
> 
> Welcome, Rookie!


 
Mercès per la benvinguda, avellana ! 

Aquest mot deu èsser utilitzat més al sud d'on visc jo, perquè per aquí no es gens habitual ... excepte a la costa amb els turistes de Barna.

Pot ser per paralelisme l'havia identificat com a un castellanisme (cosa força habitual com deus saber entre els pocs catalanoparlants que resten a la capital).


----------



## almostdiamond

Hello!
"Força" is actually "quite" in English, look: " m'agrada força la xocolata"= " I like chocolate quite a lot". "Enough" is mor or less "suficient". I hope to have helped you.


----------



## ryba

> *força*²
> DIEC:
> _1 _adj. [LC] Un gran nombre de, una gran  quantitat de. Hi  havia força gent. Beu  força aigua i et passarà la set. Vaig  conèixer força noies.
> _2 _adv. [LC] En alt grau, en gran  nombre, en gran quantitat. Treballa  força!
> 
> GDLC:
> _adj inv i adv_ En alt grau, en gran nombre, en gran quantitat. _Ho ha fet força bé. Té força diners. Ens coneixem força._





> *prou *(GDLC)
> 
> *1 *_adv_ _1 _En quantitat suficient, tant com cal o en cal. _És prou intel·ligent per a comprendre-ho. Les pomes no eren prou madures._
> (…)
> *2 *_adj_ i _pron_ _inv_ Suficient. _No tinc prou forces per a dir-li-ho. No tinc prou diners. Ja has fet prou per ells._


1) És a dir que «Ho ha fet força bé» vol dir que ho ha fet millor que «Ho ha fet prou bé», però pitjor que «Ho ha fet molt bé»?  O bé no es pot determinar si _prou bé_ és millor o pitjor que _força bé_?

2) Si he entès bé, quan dius «M'ha agradat força» dónes a entendre que t'ha agradat, però no 100%_, _que hi han hagut coses que no t'han agradat, és això?

Gràcies per avançat.


----------



## ryba

Que algú em respon, si us plau...?

Si vaig al cine amb una amiga i en sortir li demano què tal i em contesta que li ha agradat força, això vol dir que hi han hagut coses que no li han agradat, que no està 100% contenta, sí?


----------



## avellanainphilly

ryba said:


> Que algú em respon, si us plau...?
> 
> Si vaig al cine amb una amiga i en sortir li demano què tal i em contesta que li ha agradat força, això vol dir que hi han hagut coses que no li han agradat, que no està 100% contenta, sí?



Sí, és bàsicament això. El "força" (com el "quite" o el "bastante") afirmaria que li ha agradat la peli i implicaria que no li ha agradat molt, molt.


----------



## ryba

Moltíssimes gràcies, Avellanainphilly! I què et semblaria el cas de _força _VS. _prou_ del post més a dalt?


----------



## avellanainphilly

ryba said:


> 1) És a dir que «Ho ha fet força bé» vol dir que ho ha fet millor que «Ho ha fet prou bé», però pitjor que «Ho ha fet molt bé»?  O bé no es pot determinar si _prou bé_ és millor o pitjor que _força bé_?



A mi la frase "ho he fet prou bé", a seques, em sembla una mica estranya. Per fer servir el "prou", necessito fer explícit en relació a què ho he fet prou bé. Per exemple:

1. He esquiat prou bé per ser el meu primer dia, no?
2. Tenint en compte que no havia estudiat gens, l'examen m'ha anat prou bé. 

No sé si la resta de companys hi estaran d'acord. Em sembla que l'ús en valencià és una mica diferent i que  "ho he fet prou bé" és sinònim de "ho he fet força  bé". No n'estic segura, però, a veure si algú ens ho confirma.


----------



## ryba

Moltes gràcies un altre cop!





avellanainphilly said:


> No sé si la resta de companys hi estaran d'acord. Em sembla que l'ús en valencià és una mica diferent i que  "ho he fet prou bé" és sinònim de "ho he fet força  bé". No n'estic segura, però, a veure si algú ens ho confirma.


Doncs, pot ser, la meva pregunta sobre _prou_ en relació amb _força _ha sorgit perquè recordo que el meu professor (que parla una barreja de tarragoní i lleidatà, bàsicament) va dir una vegada «L'examen ha anat prou bé», o una cosa per l'estil, ja no recordo com ho va dir exactament, en tot cas va emprar el _prou_ així, a seques.

PS: També, de tant en tant, feia servir la paraula _massa_ com els valencians, en comptes de _gaire_, el meu profe (cf.  "gaire"  al País Valencià). [/digressió]


----------



## Heiwajin

avellanainphilly said:


> A mi la frase "ho he fet prou bé", a seques, em sembla una mica estranya. Per fer servir el "prou", necessito fer explícit en relació a què ho he fet prou bé. Per exemple:
> 
> 1. He esquiat prou bé per ser el meu primer dia, no?
> 2. Tenint en compte que no havia estudiat gens, l'examen m'ha anat prou bé.
> 
> No sé si la resta de companys hi estaran d'acord. Em sembla que l'ús en valencià és una mica diferent i que  "ho he fet prou bé" és sinònim de "ho he fet força  bé". No n'estic segura, però, a veure si algú ens ho confirma.





ryba said:


> Moltes gràcies un altre cop!
> Doncs, pot ser, la meva pregunta sobre _prou_ en relació amb _força _ha sorgit perquè recordo que el meu professor (que parla una barreja de tarragoní i lleidatà, bàsicament) va dir una vegada «L'examen ha anat prou bé», o una cosa per l'estil, ja no recordo com ho va dir exactament, en tot cas va emprar el _prou_ així, a seques.
> 
> PS: També, de tant en tant, feia servir la paraula _massa_ com els valencians, en comptes de _gaire_, el meu profe (cf. "gaire"  al País Valencià). [/digressió]



A mi personalment dir *ho he fet prou bé* em sona bé, sense necessitat d'afegir-hi res. Si que és cert, però, que el prou té un context diferent del força, en el sentit de que per mi dóna a entendre que s'han superat les expectatives. Pel que, agafant la frase de l'examen:

*L'examen ha anat prou bé* em dóna a entendre que, tenint en compte les circumstàncies, ha anat millor del que seria normal/esperable mentre que *L'examen ha anat força bé* ve a ser una valoració més objectiva, ha anat bé, independement de si qui ho diu s'ho esperava o no.


----------



## ryba

Uhh, moltíssimes gràcies, Heiwajin!

Ara, gràcies a les vostres explicacions, entenc la diferència molt bé! _Força bé_ es traduiria al polonès com a _dość dobrze_; _prou bé_, com a _całkiem dobrze_, a la majoria dels casos.

L'únic dubte que em resta és un dubte quant al grau d'intensitat de _força_.




geego said:


> Molt = a lot
> Força = a good quantity
> 
> That is, _força _is a quantity somewhat smaller than _molt_, but still generous.


El dubte l'ha provocat el seguent missatge que he vist al Facebook:

Hola, Arnau! Quant de temps!!! Ja veig que t'has establert a Polònia, espero que tot t'estigui anant força bé! Una abraçada, guapo!

No sona estrany? Vull dir… _força_ poseeix el grau d'intensitat suficient per desitjar a algú que li vagi força bé (si suposem que la senyora no ho diu en to humorístic)?


----------



## avellanainphilly

ryba said:


> El dubte l'ha provocat el seguent missatge que he vist al Facebook:
> 
> Hola, Arnau! Quant de temps!!! Ja veig que t'has establert a Polònia, espero que tot t'estigui anant força bé! Una abraçada, guapo!
> 
> No sona estrany? Vull dir… _força_ poseeix el grau d'intensitat suficient per desitjar a algú que li vagi força bé (si suposem que la senyora no ho diu en to humorístic)?



Sí, sí que sona un pèl estrany... jo diria o "molt bé" o "bé", però si desitges a algú que li vagi "força bé", alhora estàs implicant que no li desitges que li vagi "molt bé".


----------

